# Depressing E30 Pics



## BARRY E36 M-325 (May 29, 2004)

Who Gets Depressed By These Pics? I Do. Tell Me Which One You Think Is The Saddest.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

The street cars make me the saddest.

The race cars gave their life in battle...A noble way to die.


----------

